# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Gesucht: Staffelteilnehmer für Köln-Marathon 14.10.2012

## paul007

.... wer denn gerne mitmachen möchte:


Im Rahmen der Onkologischen TrainingsTherapie (OTT) bietenwir Ihnen bereits die Möglichkeit ein gerätegestütztes Krafttrainingsprogrammspeziell für onkologische Patienten durchzuführen. Langfristig möchten wir dieOTT auch durch Angebote im Bereich des Ausdauertrainings erweitern. Hierzu wirdvoraussichtlich im Herbst ein Walking- bzw. Lauf- und Marathonprojekt ins Lebengerufen. Teilnehmer werden hierbei angepasst an die aktuelle individuelleLeistungsfähigkeit gezielt die Ausdauer trainieren können.

Um auf dieses Projekt einzustimmen, möchten wir mit eineroder mehreren Staffeln beim Köln-Marathon am Sonntag, den 14.10.2012 an denStart gehen. Jeder Staffelstarter legt dabei in einem Team von 4 Starternjeweils eine Strecke von ca. 10km zurück. Für uns steht der Gedanke "Dabeisein ist alles" und der Spaß am Sport im Vordergrund. Das heißt, esbesteht keine Zeitvorgabe. Jeder, der sich die Strecke zutraut, ist herzlichwillkommen am Lauf teilzunehmen. Das Startgeld wird von der ArbeitsgruppeBewegung, Sport und Krebs unter der Leitung von Dr. Freerk Baumannübernommen.

Wir würden uns sehr über zahlreiche Laufbegeisterte freuen !
Wenn Sie Interesse haben, dann melden Sie sich telefonisch unter der0221-478-32993 (Onkologische Trainingstherapie), der 0221-4982-5450 (Dt.Sporthochschule) oder per mail an ott@dshs-koeln.de.

Herzliche Grüße,
Ida Ott

Onkologische Trainingstherapie (OTT)
Eine Kooperation der Deutschen Sporthochschule Köln mit demCentrum für Integrierte Onkologie (CIO) Köln/Bonn an der Uniklinik Köln 
in der Klinik und Poliklinik für Frauenheilkunde undGeburtshilfe der Uniklink Köln
Kerpener Straße 34
50931 Köln
Tel. 0221/47832993
ott@dshs-koeln.de

----------

